# Brintellix/Rexulti



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll be on this med since day 1 of its release (hopefully before xmas since that's the hardest time of the year). My pdoc seems to be fed up with having to see me he would RX anything. I'm gonna keep you updated then.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

you're taking vortioxetine with your current stack? Let us know how it goes. Seems like a decent medication, but probably not for me because of the NRI function, but I've heard it's not powerful at all.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> you're taking vortioxetine with your current stack? Let us know how it goes. Seems like a decent medication, but probably not for me because of the NRI function, but I've heard it's not powerful at all.


I'm not taking it yet because it's not on sale. When I'll start it I will stop prozac before.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm dreaming of a Rexulti xmas
not like the ones I used to know
may my christmas be not green and white


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you think that an Atypical antipsychotic is indicated in your case - you do not have a psychotic disorder.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Do you think that an Atypical antipsychotic is indicated in your case - you do not have a psychotic disorder.


who mentioned aaps? BTW I am alredy taking one, which is amisulpride, and it's quite weak.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Brintellix/Rexulti is an aap yo.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Brintellix/Rexulti is an aap yo.


no, it's a brand new SARI antidepressant from Lundbeck
http://us.brintellix.com/


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

swim said:


> no, it's a brand new SARI antidepressant from Lundbeck
> http://us.brintellix.com/


My bad, I guess that the damn internets can't be trusted.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

I also have my eye on this one. 

Vilazodone didn't do the trick, however, I must add that SSRI's have improved drastically over time (my experience is with 1yr of sertraline tolerated it ok, also tried but couldn't tolerate Luvox, escitalopram and others not worth mentioning). Vilazodone was almost side effect free except for some diarrhea, lol. It was more of a calming type drug, but otherwise didn't really seem to improve my HAM-D. Still the best SSRI experience so far, however. Sertraline over a period of months had an activating effect that kept on creeping up further and further until felt too wired for comfort. But ppl tolerate meds differently.

Currently on Agomelatine since 2008, but still searching for that drug that will improve the remaining deficit. If the trend for improvement applies to Vortioxetine, then it could be the one that converts vegetable into human matter. Tired of trying so many meds that turn out duds. This (vortioxetine) and Ibudilast (off-label) will the final psych drugs I bother with. It could be Agomelatine is the only thing that will benefit whatever my issue stems from. Nicotine sublingual and transdermal also seem to help, but not nearly as much as trusty Ago.

Last time I checked its availability at the pharmacies, apparently Brintellix is not yet in. Didn't seem to know what I was talking about either.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

So what is the verdict on this antidepressant? Is it awesome for social anxiety or what? I want to ask my pdoc about it. Anyone know how good this drug is?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> So what is the verdict on this antidepressant? Is it awesome for social anxiety or what? I want to ask my pdoc about it. Anyone know how good this drug is?


Still not released in Italy. Good news is it will probably a class A medication, which means free with a prescription, unlike thymanax.


----------



## DavidGomes (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure if it is available online or not. Will have to search for this and let you know!


----------

